# كراك برنامج السيارات المتكام AutoData 2007



## خبير.ص (5 يونيو 2008)

كراك برنامج السيارات المتكامل AutoData 3.18 

مجرب يشتغل 100%


اضغط هنا لتحميل الكراك


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم ويارب يكون مفيد ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (7 يونيو 2008)

ياريت تضيف رابط البرنامج نفسه لو عندك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خبير.ص (12 يونيو 2008)

*برنامج Autodata 3.18 2007 كامل*

احمد الغرباوي 

برنامج Autodata 3.18 2007 كامل



http://rapidshare.com/files/63243029/AutoD_3.18.zip.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/63242902/AutoD_3.18.zip.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/63243063/AutoD_3.18.zip.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/63243049/AutoD_3.18.zip.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/63242951/AutoD_3.18.zip.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/63243007/AutoD_3.18.zip.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/63243067/AutoD_3.18.zip.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/63242954/AutoD_3.18.zip.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/63243035/AutoD_3.18.zip.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/63240084/AutoD_3.18.zip.010


كراك برنامج السيارات المتكامل AutoData 3.18 
http://mihd.net/1ae6bsr


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (14 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر علي تلبيه الطلب 
اسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م . ياسر (14 يونيو 2008)

اخوي الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك 
ما ادري بصراحه ممكن شرح مبسط لكيفية تحميل البرنامج 
لانه بصراحه يهمني كثير ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## helmy_squash (15 يونيو 2008)

besara7a da 3amal momtaz jazakom alao 5ayran


----------



## خبير.ص (18 يونيو 2008)

م . ياسر قال:


> اخوي الله يوفقك ويبارك فيك
> ما ادري بصراحه ممكن شرح مبسط لكيفية تحميل البرنامج
> لانه بصراحه يهمني كثير ولك جزيل الشكر



طريقة التحميل من الرابيد شير انظر في هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t57700.html


و
بعد تحميل جميع الأجزاء في نفس الفهرس ( نفس المكان) عليك بفك ضغط ملف واحد 
فسوف تفك جميع الجزاء وستحصل على ملفين .iso يتم حرقهما على اسطونيتين CD

و بعدها تقوم بتنصيب البرنامج على جهازك 
اما طريقة تشغيل الكراك فهي موجودة داخله 
و تهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانينا 


ملاحظـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة  
الكراك شغال, لأني جربتة فلا احد يشتكي و يقول انه لا يشتغل


----------



## ايمن حمزه (18 يوليو 2008)

طيب ممكن حد يشرحلي طريقه تفعيل البرنامج بالكراك 

انا نزلت البرنامج بس مش عارف استخدم الكراك ممكن حد يساعدني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (18 يوليو 2008)

أرجو المساعده في طلبي جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (19 يوليو 2008)

حد يعبرني ارجوكم الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## خبير.ص (20 يوليو 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> حد يعبرني ارجوكم الوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو





إليك طريقة إستعمال الكراك 

إفتح الملف في الصورة 
[






3.18 Unlocking Key 1.exe






إقرأ طريقة الكراك في المستطيل الأحمر 







إذا إتبعت الخطوات كما هو مشروح هنا وتبين ان البرنامج لا يشتغل فقم بتغيير تاريخ النظام الى 
2007


----------



## ghassan22 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

باااااااااااارك الله فيك على البرنامج الجميل وجعله الله في ميزرن حسناتك
وانا جربته وشغال 1000000000%100000000000


----------



## العقاب الهرم (31 مايو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## طارق مصطفئ (1 أغسطس 2009)

الروابط لاتعم ل


----------



## boshy100 (2 أغسطس 2009)

ما اروع جامعة كردفان ينقص جامعة كردفان التموين الازم واهتمام الولاية.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 أغسطس 2009)

boshy100 قال:


> ما اروع جامعة كردفان ينقص جامعة كردفان التموين الازم واهتمام الولاية.


 
الأخ المهندس boshy100 ​ 
:59:​


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (16 أغسطس 2009)

expired linke please reupload


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (17 أغسطس 2009)

جاري التحميل وتسلم الايادي


----------



## hayderrekan (17 أغسطس 2009)

عزيز ارجو ان تشرح لنا ولو بأختصار الغرض من البرنامج مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## hayderrekan (17 أغسطس 2009)

وكيفية ربط البرنامج وتوصيله بالسيارة ارجو ابلاغنا مع الشكر والتقدير جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hayderrekan (18 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو الرد ماهو الغرض من البرنامج مع الشكر


----------



## ahmed rasheed (18 أغسطس 2009)

The file could not be found.
الروابط لا تعمل اخى الكريم برجاء اعادة التحميل


----------



## malak200029 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو من سياتك ان تقوم برفعة على رابيداخر لانة ازيل من على البيد شير ولكم الف شكر


----------



## mkhriss (6 نوفمبر 2009)

يا اخوان شو الطريقة الي نخلص من الرابدشيلد ونحمل البرامج براحتنا بدل ما نحمل كل يوم جزء
مش يطلع واحد ويقول سهله اشترك معهم بدنا طريقة تكون فري


----------



## cheriffo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

chokran


----------



## cheriffo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

merci beaucoup


----------



## خبيب الجبور (13 أبريل 2010)

كيف تحميل البرامج


----------



## مراد اسماعيل (8 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أخي رابط الكراك لا يعمل أرجو وضعه على سيرفر آخر
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## خبير.ص (9 سبتمبر 2010)

CRACK

http://www.4shared.com/file/112278641/b5117930/Autodata_318_new_crack_time_unlimited.html


----------

